# Résilier sont forfait tous les ans ?



## jesfr (25 Septembre 2009)

Une question qui me turlupine et à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iphone avec SFR sur une durée de 1 an.
Etant un peu geek dans l'âme, je compte bien changer de iphone tous les ans.

En regardant sur le net je me rend compte que qu'elle que soit l'opérateur, il est en général pas simple racheter un iphone, en renouvellement, au même prix que quelqu'un qui ouvre un compte.

Donc je me demandais si il étais possible et simple aujourd'hui en France (je revient depuis peu de 3 ans en amérique du sud) de résilier sont forfait à la date anniversaire et d'en reprendre un chez le même opérateur avec le même numéro? 

La même question en changeant d'opérateur.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Fafnou (25 Septembre 2009)

Attention, il n'est pas possible de résilier son forfait pour en reprendre un autre chez le même opérateur en conservant son numéro !

En revanche, si ta durée d'engagement est écoulée, tu peux très facilement changer d'opérateur en conservant ton numéro, pour bénéficier d'un nouveau téléphone au prix des nouveaux clients.
La démarche est très simple et la résiliation est effectuée directement par le nouvel opérateur.

C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon iPhone 3G et pour mon 3GS et ça marche impec !


----------



## jesfr (25 Septembre 2009)

OK merci, de fait la je ne comprend pas tous ceux qui se plaigne lorsqu'arrive un nouveau iphone et que leurs opérateur ne veux rien lacher sur les points de fidélités.
Ils ont tous fait l'erreur de prendre des forfaits 2 ans ou quoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Pour changer de forfait, il faut au minimum 6 mois d'utilisation d'un autre forfait. Les ré-engagements se font sur 12 ou 24 mois. Et plus tu t'engages moins le téléphone est cher évidemment, d'où le fait des engagements de deux ans!


----------



## jesfr (27 Septembre 2009)

Justement non, dans mon  cas chez sfr, que ce soit 1 ou 2 ans , l'iphone étais toujours au même prix.
Donc mis a part -6 par mois , l'intéret de prendre sur 2 ans est hyper limité.

En fait, prendre une forfait sur 2 ans n'est utile que pour la personne qui ne compte ni changer de téléphone, ni changer de forfait (forfait bloqué universal par exemple).

Dans mon cas, j'ai acheté 2 iphone , un pour moi , un pour ma femme, on a pris que sur 1 an car je compte moi changer de téléphone tous les ans et ma femme voudra un simple forfait style universal.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

OK, c'est plus compréhensible&#8230;
Personnellement je compte changer d'iPhone aussi, mais comme mon forfait est excellentissime, ça m'emmerde de "re-souscrire" pour un nouveau forfait&#8230;

C'est étrange que l'iPhone soit au même prix! Parce que par exemple iPhone 3G S sur 2 ans: 279&#8364;. Sur un seul an: 299&#8364;. Avec forfait SFR illiimythics iPhone.

Peut être est ce à cause du forfait que tu as souscrit...


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (30 Septembre 2009)

jesfr a dit:


> Donc je me demandais si il étais possible et simple aujourd'hui en France (je revient depuis peu de 3 ans en amérique du sud) de résilier sont forfait à la date anniversaire et d'en reprendre un chez le même opérateur avec le même numéro?


 
  C&#8217;est tout à fait possible! Abonné depuis 12 mois et qques chez Orange, j&#8217;ai pu me prendre le 3Gs en résiliant ma ligne et en reprenant une nouvelle en conservant le même numéro, et ce toujours chez Orange.
  C&#8217;est  très simple mais payant (20 ou 30&#8364 et cela prend environ 2 semaines.
  Si tu veux l&#8217;astuce fais moi signe !


----------



## yret (30 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je suis abonné depuis bientôt 10 ans chez Bouygues car j'ai un forfait exprima 24/24 (appels illimités vers les fixes + 2h / mois vers les mobiles) à 34,9 .

Mais je n'ai renouvelé mon mobile qu'une seule fois avec mes points il y a 14 mois et reste bloqué encore 10 mois ...  ce que finalement je regrette un peu car je crois qu'il vaut mieux en effet changer d'opérateur régulièrement ! 

Ainsi si je voulais prendre un iPhone 3GS 16 Go aujourd'hui il me faudrait débourser 387  plus 5700 points !! 

Et puis quand on a quelque chose à demander, c'est plus facile à obtenir si on est libre de tout engagement ...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Septembre 2009)

Tu as aussi la menace de partir chez un autre concurrent qui peut marcher&#8230;
Moi SFR me propose de m'offrir les points restants&#8230;(2000).


----------



## jesfr (1 Octobre 2009)

@hallucinogen_1024


> Si tu veux lastuce fais moi signe !


Si tu a une combine  pour refaire un contrat chez le même opérateur je crois que nous serions tous intéressé 

@Macuserman


> Tu as aussi la menace de partir chez un autre concurrent qui peut marcher
> Moi SFR me propose de m'offrir les points restants(2000).


Mais il impose pas un contrat de 2 ans dans ce cas là?


----------



## yret (1 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu as aussi la menace de partir chez un autre concurrent qui peut marcher
> Moi SFR me propose de m'offrir les points restants(2000).



oui effectivement ! pour les points, ils te les convertissent en points SFR ou en  ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Octobre 2009)

Bon alors la combine : 

Il suffit de quitter son opérateur à la fin de sa période d'engagement pour aller vers un autre en prenant bien sûr le soin de conserver le même numéro, grâce au RIO. L'astuce est bien sûr de partir à la concurrence en souscrivant à une offre sans engagement(mobicarte,sfr la carte etc....). Passé le délais de 7 ou 8 jours vous vous retrouvez avec votre numéro à la concurrence, vous n'avez plus qu'a revenir chez votre opérateur d'origine, en refaisant la même manip' !

Les contrainte sont le prix et un certain laps de temps (10 jours)où vous vous retrouvez avec une bête ligne sans illimité, sans internet, etc...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> oui effectivement ! pour les points, ils te les convertissent en points SFR ou en  ?



Les deux
En fait en m'offrant des points SFR ça me permet de faire baisser de 80 je crois le prix du 3G S. 

@ Jesfr
Oui, tu te réabonnes sur 24 mois


----------



## Fafnou (1 Octobre 2009)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Bon alors la combine :
> 
> Il suffit de quitter son opérateur à la fin de sa période d'engagement pour aller vers un autre en prenant bien sûr le soin de conserver le même numéro, grâce au RIO. L'astuce est bien sûr de partir à la concurrence en souscrivant à une offre sans engagement(mobicarte,sfr la carte etc....). Passé le délais de 7 ou 8 jours vous vous retrouvez avec votre numéro à la concurrence, vous n'avez plus qu'a revenir chez votre opérateur d'origine, en refaisant la même manip' !
> 
> Les contrainte sont le prix et un certain laps de temps (10 jours)où vous vous retrouvez avec une bête ligne sans illimité, sans internet, etc...



Ok ça fonctionne, c'est comme ça que je me suis pris l'iPhone 3G chez Orange à sa sortie.
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment une combine... C'est juste un double changement d'opérateur !


----------



## Shylvune (1 Octobre 2009)

La dernière fois que j'avais fais le calcul, pour les 3 grands opérateurs du moins : il est TOUJOURS plus rentable de s'engager pour un an chez un opérateur puis de changer d'opérateur chaque année en changeant également de portable. (  J'avais calculé pour un forfait dans les 30 et un autre aux alentours de 45 euros/mois ) Et ceci même si tu souhaites garder ton portable : en revendant ton portable neuf dans la boite acquis grâce au nouveau forfait, tu gagnes dans les 220 euros en moyenne ce qui est bien plus que 12x la somme économisé par mois en s'engageant deux fois. D'autant plus qu'avec le transfert de numéro maintenant, sauter d'un opérateur à l'autre chaque année n'est qu'une simple formalité. ( Et puis, ils ont tous le même genre d'offres... )
En gros pour les iPhones, n'hésite pas à t'engager un an et à revendre l'ancien chaque année, mais change toujours d'opérateur.

Le client fidèle a des offres moins avantageuses que le nouveau client, cherchez l'erreur... Les points, c'est une vaste blague.


----------



## yret (3 Octobre 2009)

Oui tout à fait !
C'est complètement vrai ! 

Souhaitant conserver mon abonnement (illimité vers les fixes), je paye cher finalement le fait d'être client fidèle et, en plus, on m'a retiré un avantage fidélité sans crier gare ! 

Donc j'attend gentiment la fin de ma période de réengagement pour retrouver ma liberté "mobile" ...


----------



## Shylvune (3 Octobre 2009)

Ouep au final, le seul truc qui peut valoir le coup pour rester chez le même opérateur est si tu as un forfait rare, en or. Genre les premiers forfait Néo, il fut un temps. Mais vis à vis de l'iPhone, comme tu as besoin de la 3G illimité, il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de forfait du genre, donc le choix est vite fait.

Aussi, les trucs genre SFR ( je sais pas pour les autres ) qui te proposent des numéros favoris ( généralement 3 ou 5 ) avec lesquels tu as tout illimité. Là tout dépend de ton utilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

il me restait 1 mois a faire chez orange

sachant qu'orange ne me proposait pas l'iphone a un prix avantageux malgre l'offre de renouvelement (d'ailleurs je trouve leur programme de fidelite bidon)

j'ai donc souscrit chez bouygues (universal mobile) avec la portabilite du numero

j'ai donc eu un numero bouygues provisoire pendant 2 semaines
le jour J, mon numero orange est bien devenu un numero bouygues sur mon iphone

et grace a la loi chatel, je n'ai ete redevable à orange que de 25% du temps restant, soit 25% de 1 mois 

il est en effet plus avantageux de resilier et de reprendre un nouvel abo chez un operateur (ou le meme) que d'etre un client "fidele"


pour un operateur, un client fidele, c'est celui qui a depasse la periode initiale d'engagement... il peut donc continuer a raquer...


----------



## jesfr (6 Octobre 2009)

> et grace a la loi chatel, je n'ai ete redevable à* orange* que de 25% du temps restant, soit 25% de 1 mois



De bouygues tu veux dire je suppose 

Pas con, donc que 15 jours chez un autre opérateur, comment on sais que la portabilité est faite et que l'on peu donc rechanger d'opérateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)

jesfr a dit:


> De bouygues tu veux dire je suppose
> 
> Pas con, donc que 15 jours chez un autre opérateur, comment on sais que la portabilité est faite et que l'on peu donc rechanger d'opérateur ?



non non,

j'ai paye 25% d'1 à Orange 

puisque je suis parti de chez Orange pour aller chez Bouygues via la portabilité de numéro

j'aurai pu meme demander la portabilite plus tot, le delai est de 10 jours

tu donnes le numero RIO au nouvel operateur

tu recois un SMS qui te dit que le passage se fera a telle date

et la date T, tu bascules

c'est une obligation de l'autorite de regulation des telecoms


----------



## yret (14 Octobre 2009)

Je pourrais nommer ma réponse "comment se faire avoir bêtement !".

En effet, toujours dans l'optique d'essayer de me dégager de mon opérateur mobile, j'ai téléphoné hier pour vérifier ma date de fin d'engagement pensant que c'était juillet 2010 suite à un renouvellement effectué en juillet 2008 ...

Eh bien non ! un avantage fidélité a été reconduit en février 2009 et m'emmène jusqu'en février 2011 !! je n'y ai pas du tout fait attention et suis plutôt désappointé ! 

Auriez-vous une idée ?

La seule que j'ai pour le moment est de changer de forfait pour diminuer la facture mensuelle ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

l'avantage fidelite n'est pas contractuel alors que c'est ton renouvelement de juillet qui fait office de reference

a moins que tu aies un ecrit voire des CGV mis a ta disposition qui indiquent que l'avantage fidelite t'engage pour une periode donnée


----------



## yret (28 Octobre 2009)

Apparemment, l'avantage fidélité s'accompagne d'un renouvellement 24 mois ...

Mais je crois avoir trouvé la solution:
- je vais diminuer mon forfait actuel au plus bas possible soit 1h à 18,9  (économie 16  / mois).

- et je vais prendre un nouvel abonnement le plus bas possible avec un téléphone: ex un Nokia 6600i à 1  (au lieu de 206 !!) avec abonnement 1h à 18,9 .

- une fois débarassé de mon engagement, je me débarasse du 1er forfait et passe le suivant à une formule plus adaptée ... 


Ainsi, je paierai 37,8  / mois (au lieu de 34,90  donc 2,9 de plus x 12) et gagnerai 205  sur le mobile 

Un peu compliqué et obligeant à zapper sur 2 n° mais tant pis, l'économie vaut le coup !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

l'avantage fidelite c'est de l'arnaque de toute facon

la fidelite n'est pas recompensee et elle ne se situe pas de notre cote

fidelite veut dire garantie pour l'operateur de garder le client encore 12-24 mois

donc   

les programmes de points sont bidons en plus...

vaut mieux changer d'operateur via la portabilite de numero et avoir un nouveau telephone neuf sous garantie


----------



## yret (11 Novembre 2009)

Peut-on changer chez Bouygues d'un forfait pour une carte ?

Cela pourrait permettre ainsi, une fois la carte terminée, d'être libéré de son engagement sans frais, non ?

(Sur le site bouygues, ce n'est pas proposé mais sait-on jamais ...)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

ca depend des forfaits et de la duree

y a un tableau sur le site qui indique les migrations possibles


----------



## yret (13 Novembre 2009)

Ma demande de résiliation est partie aujourd'hui car je suis amené à travailler à l'étranger ... donc cas de force majeure (après 3 contacts au 614 !): dixit le dernier contact au service clients ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Ma demande de résiliation est partie aujourd'hui car je suis amené à travailler à l'étranger ... donc cas de force majeure (après 3 contacts au 614 !): dixit le dernier contact au service clients ...



t'aurais meme pas du te faire chier a appeler

moi a chaque fois que je pars, j'envoie un recommandé et je joinds une photocopie du contrat de travail en masquant les salaires 

y a les coordonnées de l'employeur, je mets un mot que s'ils veulent ils peuvent appeler pour verifier ou me contacter

avec ca, ca suffit ils resilient dans la semaine

je m'embete donc pas a telephoner pour les enrichir un peu plus


----------



## yret (14 Novembre 2009)

Oui et j'aurais pu le faire avant ... partant régulièrement (Chine et Angola cette année) ...

Par contre, je n'ai pas masqué le salaire ni proposé quoi que ce soit ... 

Pour le téléphone, j'avais, jusqu'à présent des numéros "classiques" non surtaxés (donc gratuits avec mon offre internet) mais ceux-ci ne fonctionnent plus depuis une semaine environ ...


----------



## yret (25 Novembre 2009)

Voilà enfin libre ! Résiliation "sans frais" confirmée hier ! 

Après 9 ans chez Bouygues !!


----------

